# The World's Largest Dungeon Project Online



## Hussar

The World's Largest Adventuring Group Needs You!

Welcome to the World's Largest Adventuring Group.  This project is intended to gather together online DM's and players from all over the world who are interested in running or playing a World's Largest Dungeon campaign.  Currently we have five DM's and twenty-five players all adventuring in the WLD.  We are looking for more DM's to run games and of course, new players as well.  Games are  currently being run over OpenRPG and in Fantasy Grounds.

The project is now well in hand.  New DM's can look forward to the following:

 - Maps for Regions A, B, C,  E, F, G, I, J, and K  are completed in 30 pixel scale and ready for play.
 - Minis for Regions A, B, C, E, F, G, I, J, and K are completed and ready for play.  
 - Die rollers for Regions A, B, C, E, F, G, J, and K are completed.
 - Room descriptions for Regions A, B, C, E, F, G, I, J and K are  completed.  
 - Each DM will have access to the DM's forum where resources are stored and will have their own forum created to host their game.
 - The LE games has also offered two free PDF's to every DM who signs up.
 - For an example of the kind of work that we are doing, click here

In other words, if you were to join today, you could run the World's Largest Dungeon for the next six months or so without doing a single minute of work.  Everything is already done.  With more hands, we can get the rest of the regions completed in a short time.  Unfortunately, due to some people signing up, using the material and never contributing, we have had to make a bit of an entry requirement for DM's.  New DM's are expected to write up the descriptions of 25 rooms before they can gain access to the DM's forum.  That way, hopefully, only serious DM's will apply.

If you are interested in playing in the WLD as a player, why not sign in here?  As new DM's come in, they can contact you and get you into a game.

Come on down and take a look at how things are going.  Join in the ultimate dungeon crawl experience.

Jason/Hussar
World's Largest Adventuring Group DM.


----------

